# Five Colors of Audi S3 exclusive edition (just 25 Cars) for USA - Viper Green, Vegas Yellow, Glut Orange, Sepang Blue, Misano Red



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As part of its ongoing efforts to use Ingolstadt's in house tailors Audi exclusive to build micro batches of incredibly cool cars, Audi of America has revealed the details of the new S3 exclusive edition. Given the spec and the basis on one of Audi's hottest models, we suspect enthusiasts will be most interested.

Five and five is the take away here. There are just five examples of five different configurations being built, for a total of just 25 cars across the entire U.S. dealer network. As you might expect given the Audi exclusive tie-in, the most obvious differentiation on these cars will be based on exterior color. In as much, the five colors will be Vegas Yellow, Viper Green, Glut Orange, Sepang Blue and Misano Red.

*PHOTO GALLERY HERE*


The tailoring however does not end with just paint. Each car gets an interior with Fine Nappa Leather Package upgrade, including contrast stitching, Audi exclusive inlays in body color, Audi exclusive extended leather package with contrast stitching including covered door armrests and knee pads, Audi exclusive leather controls with contrast stitching including steering wheel and gear shift. Each will be built to Prestige Package equipment levels, and included S Sport seats and 19-inch Performance Package.

Those intimate with the Audi S3's factory available colors likely have already identified that two of the colors, Sepang Blue and Misano Red, are already available while Vegas Yellow, Viper Green and Glut Orange are outside of normal availability. As you might expect, there will be a price differential between the ten cars with standard colors like blue and red, while the custom paint exteriors of yellow, green and orange will cost a bit more.

Pricing provided to us is as follows. The 10 cars painted in either Misano Red (5 each) or Sepang Blue (5 each) will have a price of $57,250. The 15 cars painted in either Vegas Yellow (5 each), Viper Green (5 each) or Glut Orange (5 each) will have a price of $59,900.

_*Editor's Note:* Given the very limited numbers of each color, we're still trying to work out how those interested in a particular car can learn about availability. At this point, we're not positive of where each car will end up. We'll post an update as soon as we get that. In the meantime, should you be a dealership and have one of these turn up unsold in your inventory, let us know and we'll try to get that out there so buyers interested in that car can make contact with you. We'll post updates both in the blog post and also in the discussion forum._


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

FYI, there is about 20+ pics posted here: http://www.audiusa.com/technology/design/Audi-exclusive under "Audi S3 exclusive edition"


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sweet, I was going to special order a Glut Orange S3 but I couldn't get the manual tranny so I moved on to a Misano Red A5 S-line, with a manual. Those S3s sure look great though.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I drove to HQ today and saw one in Glut Orange and another in Viper Green. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a pic of the green one, there was a car behind me in the parking lot.










They both looked spectacular in person.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Hostile said:


> I drove to HQ today and saw one in Glut Orange and another in Viper Green. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a pic of the green one, there was a car behind me in the parking lot. They both looked spectacular in person.


Here is my Viper Green.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Damn, nice.


----------

